# Sagan - short haircut



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous boy!!! I love him...you know that!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, he's soooo adorable! He looks so soft and huggable.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

oh so cute!! Love his tied up top knot!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

He is such a lovely boy! Sagan's smile is _so_ endearing. How could anyone not melt when they see it?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, Vegas's topknot and tail haven't been trimmed yet (besides the hair in front of the topknot) I'm going to see how long I can get them, rofl.

He looks great!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Sagen looks great,I have not cut the top knot on my two puppies yet either and they are 8 1/2 month old I just can't bring myself to do it.
I have only cut the very front like Fluffyspoos did on Vegas they are just look so darn cute.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I heart Sagan's smile! He looks adorable


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Sagan is a very handsome boy


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh i love him.

i am the same w/ temperance. do not want to cut her topknot either. it's rock and roll!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Such a handsome boy


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

What a cutie!!!!! Are you going to keep one of the sisters?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Nope, no room at the inn! Although I will be happy to doggy sit now and then! They are both staying locally. One is staying with the owner of the shop that I work for and the other is going to her daughter who doesn't live nearby but visits often and will have to bring her dog in for grooming while she's here. So, at least i'll get to see them.


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

He really is a hansome devil! Yep, Pearls topnot and tail are slow coming in, she just turned 8 months old the 5th and looks about same length as Sagans. I'm still playing with her coat have cut some but not all the way.


----------

